

Ask HN: Parallel programs that could be optimized with genetic algorithms - mzitelli

I&#x27;m developing a tool for my scientific initiation which uses genetic algorithms for optimization of parallel programs in C with Posix threads, setting mutex locks position and granularity.<p>I&#x27;m searching for problems that could get a real improvement from a tool like that.<p>The repository with the source code https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;MateusZitelli&#x2F;Qeopps.
======
jay_p
Since your project is a code optimizer, I assume you need code for it to
optimize. Is there anything specific that you think would make a good target?
Or, in other words, what exactly is a good target?

~~~
mzitelli
I think that a good target would be a problem with many sincronization points
related with many objects/variables.

